# Manual Metal Arc Welding



## محمد الاكرم (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام
This educational videocourse will train you in skills of arc welding. In it all stages of works are presented. Video in details describes process of installation of the necessary equipment, preparation and fastening of a detail prior to the beginning of welding






http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Manual Metal Arc Welding.htm

وفقكم الله


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

